
Covid-19 Report on ICU Outcome of 2561 patients in the UK - Cantbekhan
https://www.icnarc.org/DataServices/Attachments/Download/76a7364b-4b76-ea11-9124-00505601089b
======
Cantbekhan
Very TLDR: If you're unlucky enough to get into ICU because of Covid-19, your
average survival odds (life/death) are about 76/24 for 16-49yo , 54/46 for
50-69yo , 32/68 for 70+yo. Odds get worse if you're male and obese with
comorbidities. And odds get terribly worse if you get to the invasive
respiratory support stage (intubation/ECMO).

